

Help modify an image for the cover of a physics book - javert

A physics professor wants to distorte/mutilate this clock face image in a really cool way, for the cover of a book. He is soliciting help from CS students at my school, so I figured I'd share it on here.<p>http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/Zytglogge_clockface_detail.jpg<p>He's offering to pay $50/hr for the winning submission, but that time includes working with him to make some adjustments if he wants them.<p>But presumably, you'd get your modified image on the cover of a physics book, which is better than the money.<p>P.S. The cover is due this week, which is why the prof is desperately seeking student help.<p>Addendum:<p>For the record, I did not ask the professor if I could seek submissions from Hacker News, but I would presume it doesn't matter where they come from.<p>Also, this is not an explicit promise than anybody on here will get paid anything; it's just relying on trust.<p>If people could just post links to their submissions in the comments, that would be ideal.
======
noodle
no other details besides "distort/mutilate"?

~~~
javert
The only other detail is that it's supposed to look like the clock is actually
distorted in real life.

~~~
noodle
well, i have something for you. just a simple collection of basic distortions.
not much time spent on it, lots of errors, none usable for a book cover. more
time could be spent if anything is interesting.

<http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/295909/clock_distortions.zip>

~~~
javert
OK, I sent them to the guy. I'll let you know if I hear back.

